# Nuova Simonelli Owners?



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Just wondering if there are any other Nuova Simonelli owners here that has the Oscar or Musica?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

If you goto the thread showing people's set up at home there is one guy has one in there.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dblshotmike has one I believe but he has posted only three times since joining

SimonB , I think used to have one , he sold that on.

Chinnery recently got a Oscar as has shad3925 but recently I mean this month though I think

Hope this helps


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Dblshotmike has one I believe but he has posted only three times since joining
> 
> SimonB , I think used to have one , he sold that on.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I purchased an oscar off here for a friend, but he is not really a forum-goer.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> I purchased an oscar off here for a friend, but he is not really a forum-goer.


I'm the previous owner of said Oscar


----------



## suferick (Jul 19, 2011)

Had an Oscar for 18 months or so, thoroughly recommend it. If any UK dealer offered it there would be a larger user base.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Yeh shame about lack of uk dealers... Get good response to questions from nuovasimonelliusa, elektros and coffeeitalia though


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

stevenh said:


> Just wondering if there are any other Nuova Simonelli owners here that has the Oscar or Musica?


Heeello. I got my Oscar from elektros.it around a month ago.

I posted about it in the retailer review subforum, and also a pretty lengthy one in this one (http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16741-Nuova-Simonelli-Oscar-Thoughts).

Feel free to message me if you have any questions (I don't check the forum very regularly but I get emails from IMs).


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

That's odd, I made a post but it showed up as requiring moderation. Maybe because it included a link... anyway I'm sure one of the mods will get to it. Short version: feel free to IM me if you have any questions, I posted in this subforum "Nuova Simonelli Oscar Thoughts" and in the retailer one about elektro's.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Hi Chinery!

Thanks I just read through your post, very informative









Strangely we both share a lot of common experiences... I had a Delonghi super auto before and now moving on to the Musica it is a massive change... i'm still struggling getting my technique etc right and think my grind is still off the mark... gone through over 500g so far... got over 2Kg of Rave coming soon though lol

Is your Oscar fully pimped with the Sirai pressurestat as well? I'm thinking of fitting one too... what is your boiler pressure set to with that in? Mine is running a little hot at 1.6bar hence loads of cooling flushes so trying to source a Sirai... found a coffee service shop local to me that has them for £37 so looks a good option...

Steam power is amazing going from the Delonghi... first time round the milk was done before even had time to froth it but second time almost perfect microfoam









Will be cool to see how you get on.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

After I upgrade my grinder I'm contemplating getting an Oscar, I can't help but feel that it looks a little cheap though.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

That plastic case saves you a lot of dollar


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

It's the performance that counts


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes my Oscar is fully pimped with the Sirai pressurestat. To be honest, I don't know what it's set to. I'm hoping to avoid taking the case off until it's absolutely necessary...! I feel like I should try to rig up some temperature measuring device at the portafilter though, because at the moment it involves a lot of guesswork.

The steam is incredible. I only have a small milk pitcher, and it only takes seconds to get up to temperature. Given that I've got no experience with proper steam wands (my Delonghi was not even comparable, had one of those auto-frothing plastic covers on it), I can't say I've managed to work out the technique yet... but I will continue to practice.

Personally I quite like the look of my plastic Oscar. It looks contemporary and not too showy. Which is good in my kitchen, because you can't help but notice it just due to the size. If it were all silver and flip-switches I feel it would look like quite a statement! I totally understand the reaction that it looks a bit cheap though, it's quite a divisive look.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

I should be getting the Sirai next week but think my biggest problem just now is my grinder setting and tamping... Will see if preinfusion will ease things tonight...

Do you have the 4 hole steam tip? It's a doddle to use but have very little time... The way I do it is start with the wand just under the milk so when it turns on it pretty much starts frothing then within 1.5 sec dip it further in to stop the frothing and let it texture itself... Works nicely every time


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Pre infusion should make you extractions a little more forgiving . Although I have no experience of how it is applied and at what pressure on the musica , just lever and e61 machines . Will speed up the shots slightly versus same coffe ,dose and grind and no pre infusion....


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

So what shot time should I aim for with preinfusion?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

How are you preinfusing on the Oscar?


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

I have the musica...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

As always is say aim for taste and output rather than a pre defined shot time . Look at then the shot blondes as well .

But for general guidelines start when you switch the pump on aim for 22-30.

I mentioned it may run a little faster not a huge amount , so you are aware when looking at the things .


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Cool thanks!

Looking with bottomless I'm getting channeling... I've dried the filter basket and adjusted the doses so think must be my tamp... I'm guessing with preinfusion since it allows the coffee to swell and expand it should be more forgiving of a bad tamp and hopefully fix channeling for now...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

As a rough guideline based on both my own and Gary's experiences with the Sage and one of James Hoffmans blogs, the longer you preinfuse the faster the rest of the shot will generally run. I don't know how the preinfusion on a Musica works, i.e. how much control you have and over what parameters. Some people suggest that even if you preinfuse you should still count the time from when you push the button, whereas lever users should generally time the shot from the 1st drops appearing. I'm not sure why you aren't supposed to do the same on a pump machine which has timed preinfusion but have been starting the time from when the 1st drops appear when using longer times and it works fine for me. Just experiment and see what tastes best for you.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Thanks will do


----------

